# Smoked Italian Sausage Stuffed Shrooms W-Q-view



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

Based on the ideas and inspiration of others on SMF decided on Stuffed mushrooms for a side for some ribs I am doing for an early dinner before trick-or-treating.

Got a nice carton of mushrooms, some were good sized.  I chopped up 3 of them as part of the filling along with some minced garlic, onion, bread crumbs, italian sausage, and parmesan.  I seasoned the mix with red wine, lea and perrins, thyme, oregano, and black pepper.

I took the stems out of the shrooms, and also scraped out the gills.  Stuffed with the stuffing, and topped with a pickled jalapeno.  I will plan on doing them on the smoker for about an hour and ahalf, and I may top with some Asiago cheese for the last part of the smoke.

ingredients(i decided against using the cream cheese pictured)



mushrooms cleaned and ready to stuff:



stuffing:



stuffed and ready to go:





ribs just went on,  shrooms to follow in about an hour and a half.

thanks for looking,  more to follow


----------



## fire it up (Oct 31, 2009)

Those look like they will be tasty!
Nice idea scraping the gills out, will help to cut down on that bitter flavor they tend to have.
I usually take the stems out and mince them and use those as part of the mixture as well.  
liked the addition of the jalapeno slice on top, makes for a nice presentation.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are looking mighty tasty. I also chop the stems when I make them. 
Just saw some panchetta at the local market so I will try adding that next time - Like the jalopeno on top


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks folks,   

I moved to fast to use the stems(I am also baking a couple cakes to make a pumpkin shaped cake for my daughter), otherwise they would have gone in the mix as well(i had to sacrifice a couple whole mushrooms to make up for that omission). 

 I also figured jalapeno makes everything better.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 31, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm, what's yer address????? I'm comin over!!!!  lol


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

I live west of Chicago too,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I cant wait for dinner.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

heres the cake I was working on with my helper:















Happy halloween..


shrooms are going on now, more pics later


----------



## fire it up (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice looking cake, looks like your Daughter was having a blast.
What did you use for the stem?  Looks like maybe a frosted upside down ice cream cone?


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

bingo, 

 it was fun,  her favorite holiday is Halloween.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

damn...  those shrooms were one of the best things I have done,  pics to follow either after tric-or-treating or tomorrow am.  melted the asiago over the shrooms.  a home run imho.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope you post them tonight, saying something like the best yet means a lot, can't wait to check them out, and of course give the recipe a try.
Have fun trick-or-treating, what is your Daughter going as and are you dressing up?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a way cool cake and an even better looking helper. We have 9 grandkids so I am on my second round of cute kids to corrupt
Congrats on cooking with her.


----------



## rivet (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, that is great! I forgot all about your awesome mushrooms when I started seeing your pumpkin cake and daughter~ I remember when my kids were small enough to sit on the table and play with decorating a cake as well. 

Beautiful pics, and great looking pumpkin cake too. Thanks for sharing. Did your shroomers turn out good with the Asiago? Love Asiago cheese here...

Happy holloween!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

Those Mushrooms looks great Jim, and the cake is cute too.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 1, 2009)

Wheres the shrooms????????????????????// I love these things....


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the kind words all,  the pics are downloading now,  my daughter dressed up as a princess, and i was the chauffeer as my wife took her door to door.  

pics will be up in a few minutes,  sorry for the delay.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 1, 2009)

the shrooms tooka bout 2 hours total,  i topped them with asiago for the last 15 mintes of smoking.  Really nice taste.  Next time I may add some marinara to the italian sausage mix, but no other modifications.

just on the smoker:


shrooms @ 1.5 hours:



shrooms before the cheese topping:



topped:


finished:


thanks for looking.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 1, 2009)

Well the shrooms look great but the smile on the little girls face is priceless!  Enjoy them now cause in a few years you will be making the trip as I am next month to give her away.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice job on those shrooms!


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks rick,

I imagine that day comes way too quick.


----------



## erain (Nov 2, 2009)

those look awesome Jim!!! stuffing looks good and i like the top with asiago!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2009)

Man those srooms look awesome and that cake looks killer too. It's nice that you ot your daughter helping you. Teach them young so they will know how to cook and not just the fast food junk.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for your tips on the threads you autored and contributed to.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree,  get kids to know what real food tastes like, and they wont go over to the dark side.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 16, 2009)

Words to live by right there!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 16, 2009)

typically the same goes for bacon.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm glad this thread popped back up to the top.
I completely missed the finale!  Great looking shrooms, only made them a few times in the smoker, if they weren't so unbelievably expensive I would do them more often.
Looks great Jim!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks,  

I have to keep coming up with or trying some different items to keep my wife interested in eating smoked foods.


----------



## mkinglaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Man those look good. Did you brown the sausage before stuffing??


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 22, 2009)

the sausage was uncooked when going in the shrooms.


----------

